# Does anybody know where to get a Cesar Millan Illusion collar for less then £38.45?



## gigona (Apr 23, 2010)

Interested in buying an Illusion collar for my husky, invented by the great dog whisperer Cesar Millan and his wife, saw one on Amazon for £38.45 looked at the price and nearly fainted.

Anyone know where else to buy them?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Just seen a pic of it, what in the world is it meant to do? It looks like a harness for the neck :confused1:


----------



## gigona (Apr 23, 2010)

sequeena said:


> Just seen a pic of it, what in the world is it meant to do? It looks like a harness for the neck :confused1:


Normal leashes are placed at the lower part of the dogs neck which is the strongest part and gives them more pull, but the illusion collar is high up and that way the dog is more easy to control as you can easily distract it with a small tug, he advises when using this illusion collar if a dog starts pulling pull the leash upwards.

Also Show dogs use these types of leashes to create the look of proudness, (as it holds the head up)


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

sequeena said:


> ...what in the world is it meant to do? It looks like a harness for the neck :confused1:


THIS is what its for... 
Illusion Dog Training Collar 
the 2 wide-straps give an impression of merely being a support or humane control device - 
when actually the entire purpose is to >> hold the choke-collar up at the top of the neck <<.

the narrow slip-collar is the actual working-part of the collar - like other slip-collars, it can close to infinity 
(be pulled thru its own ring) - the dogs neck is the only thing keeping the collar from closing entirely.

there is a HUMANE double-strap collar that pre-dates the ILLUSION-collar by over 10-years; sadly, i cannot recall the patented brand, 
and i cannot find one on-line; 
amazingly, it looked almost-identical to the ILLUSION collar...  
but it had no slip-collar / choke function, it was essentially a pair of tag-collars stacked one above the other - 
no choke, no slip-collar to strangle the dog, just 2 plain straps.

if i find it, i will add it later.  
--- terry


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

sequeena said:


> Just seen a pic of it, what in the world is it meant to do? It looks like a harness for the neck :confused1:


*This explains it.*
The Illusion Collar & Leash Dog Training Set | Cesar Millan


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

gigona said:


> Normal leashes are placed at the lower part of the dogs neck which is the strongest part and gives them more pull, but the illusion collar is high up and that way the dog is more easy to control as you can easily distract it with a small tug, he advises when using this illusion collar if a dog starts pulling pull the leash upwards.
> 
> Also Show dogs use these types of leashes to create the look of proudness, (as it holds the head up)


just to say - if you put any collar or lead up around the top 1/2 of their neck you have to be very very careful in how you handle them and in what they do too - you could easily break their necks with it. Any power (yours or theirs) is transferred straight to this point - its a very fragile part of their neck going in to their scull.

If hes pulling on a walk try walking slower and making lots and lots of direction changes over a small area. repeat repeat repeat this daily and the dog will realise its you that it needs to follow.

Tools like these collars shouldnt replace good training and again ... be very careful about ropes being so high up on their neck.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

i would advice against the illusion collar, as it chokes the dog and does give the dog pain when it pulls. I have seen people using one and it put the dog only in distress....

Have u thought about a Head collar? Its much kinder on the dog and walking and controlling the dog is alot easier with one....


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

james1 said:


> just to say - if you put any collar or lead up around the top 1/2 of their neck you have to be very very careful in jow you handle them and in what they do - you could easily break their necks with it. Any power (yours or theirs) is transferred straight to this point - its a very fragile part of their neck going in to their scull.
> 
> If hes pulling on a walk try walking slower and making lots and lots of direction changes over a small area. repeat repeat repeat this daily and the dog will realise its you that it needs to follow.
> 
> Tools like these collars shouldnt replace good training and again ... be very careful about ropes being so high up on their neck.


There was recently a thread on her made by someone whos dog broke its hyoid bone (situated at the top of the neck) due to a misplaced collar.

Ill see if i can find it.

I dont like any collar/tool that is placed there, they work by being extremely uncomfortable, and can easily cut off a dogs air supply due to the neck not having as much muscle to protect the trachea.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I much prefer the half choke (martingale?) I think its called. I adjust it so that the collar part of it fits the dog in question, having shelties and collies I find a normal collar on walks can slip over their skinny heads a properly fitted half choke doesn't choke its just the noise of the chain that does the correction. Has worked great on the collie, sheltie and the shih tzu I do not use it on my little rescue chi X and I don't use them on young pups....Jill


----------

